

Tutanota, an Open Source Encrypted Gmail Alternative, Heads Out of Beta - jennalee
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/18/tutanota-exits-beta/

======
zilly
They got me hooked cause they use DANE. Seriously, wake up, email providers,
the Internet is broken, start doing SOMETHING! IMO: All providers should use
DANE. Period.

